# Superfoods or Multivitamins?



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Good nutrition can be really helpful. Lately I'm leaning to powdered superfoods over processed vitamin pills etc. I reckon the way we metabolize the things we need is far more complex than we can ever understand, so natural sources might be best.

There's spinach, alfalfa, and sumac, but the one I'm taking regularly is spirulina. It's said to detox heavy metals and get rid of candida, as well as lower blood pressure, cholesterol, etc. Full of b-vits, magnesium and zinc, it seems a quite well-rounded supplement for anyone under stress.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

There's only one multivitamin that I trust: New Chapter. It's entirely composed of crushed up plants. This helps the digestion of the vitamins. I can actually feel it working. If I miss a day, I feel depressed, but only because it alleviates depression I didn't realize I had until taking it 

I'm interested to be getting into superfoods! Though it feels like a large task, that along with exercising and basic clean living. I guess one step at a time? Idk, I think all these things should have been taught to us at a very young age. It sucks that we've been born into this modern western junk food, couch potato, lifestyle.


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Vitamin D3 is only found in sun and pills so you have to buy that one. I personally prefer vitamins in pills (severally each type) cause its cheaper and easy to take (it works actually). I dont know about spirulina, but if you want to detox strongest natural detoxicator is mineral zeolite. Its cheap in powdered form, very effective it literally exists for detoxifying and has several health benefits. Zeolite is among best supplements you can buy


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Vitamins are not necessarily cheaper. I bought 250 grams of spirulina for about £6. It's still the best general food supplement I take. I do still take some individual supplements though.


----------



## Berangaria Martineau (Dec 14, 2018)

This is really nice, I also always prefer superfoods that keep your thoughts and health both clear and positive. They have so many vitamins and other benefits also.


----------



## Gulliverus (12 mo ago)

During my brother's illness with cancer, I tried to watch his diet. Doctors say it is essential for people with cancer to eat right. So we tried to make some changes in my brother's diet that helped him during his treatment. We started to follow the principles of healthy eating. This gave him strength, helped him maintain (maintain) an optimal weight, and helped him resist infections. So we used superfoods all the time, and we liked the effect very much. Then a famous doctor advised my brother to buy pure fenbendazole powder and take it. Half a year later, my brother was cured. I am thrilled...


----------

